# Livestock Auction



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I was just wondering, can a goat be sold at a livestock auction without a tag in its ear?


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Nope nope. Shouldn't even leave your property workout a tag.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

No, they need a scrapie tag to legally be sold. Any goat that leaves yours or anyone elses possesion has to have a tag.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Our local sale barn will put a tag in their ear and charge you for it.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Ours charges $3 each for tags. Not really too bad.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, nope


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

It all depends on the state. At our local auction they do not have to be tagged.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Our sale barn will tag for you, but tags are free and so is the tagger. I just ordered an entire batch of new ones. If you sell whethers for 4H projects they also need to be tagged.

http://www.eradicatescrapie.org/ phone number and info listed here.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

mhoward2 said:


> It all depends on the state. At our local auction they do not have to be tagged.


 In Washington State if you bring a goat without a tag, they tag them
before the go through the ring. So technically the answer is "no", but
that would imply you can't bring an untagged goat to the sale and 
expect to get it sold, which would be untrue.


----------



## mikescott (Dec 16, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Ours charges $3 each for tags. Not really too bad.


In the 3 auctions i go to they need them to but isn't there more to than tags?


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

The auctions here don't require it.. Ga and al. They're not backyard auctions either. Lol


----------

